

Bringing Big Money Out of the Shadows - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/03/opinion/bringing-big-money-out-of-the-shadows.html

======
sharemywin
The problem I have is why can politicians accept money outside their district?
Isn't that a conflict of interest.

